# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Username change - Adam

## AdamGH

Was wondering if I could get my user name changed? I want it changed to just "Adam." The previous owner of the name hasn't posted since 2001. Thank you!

----------


## PT

nice research. i will let admin know bro

----------


## AdamGH

thanks PT! hopefully they will do it.

----------


## *ANABOLIC SUPERMAN*

Mmm i doubt it if the guy is not banned.

----------


## *Admin*

I have sent him a second email to see if he responds... we will get back to you asap...

----------


## AdamGH

hows everything going?  :Smilie:

----------


## DSM4Life

DENIED, keep moving.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Dukkit

next!!!

i want my name changed to, LAW

lol

nah. maybe DUKKDUKKGOOSE

----------


## smokeyd

yes dukkdukkgoose, dont change it to law you will be instabanned anywhere else hahaha

----------


## Dukkit

> yes dukkdukkgoose, dont change it to law you will be instabanned anywhere else hahaha


oh yea. your the expert on the law!!

 :LOL:

----------


## smokeyd

lol more so than i want to be here lately

----------


## AdamGH

damn post whores  :Smilie:

----------


## actionx

yea some body has to do it

----------


## OH REALLY

> damn post whores


OH REALLY :2nono:

----------

